# Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering



## Flash (18. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

der Sauerstoffgehat in meinem Brunnenwasser ist sehr niedrig < 4 mg/l , was ja auch eigentlich üblich ist.
Nun wie kann ich den gehalt auf erträglich maße erhöhen??

Momentan lasse ich das wasser über eine Art Kaskade laufen um möglichst viel Sauerstoff ins wasser zu bekommen. leider scheint das nich auszureichen, da meine O² werte sehr schlecht sind 4,5 mg/l. >>> Wegen Krankheit muß ich aber ziemlich oft Wasserwechsel machen....

Mein Sauerstoffkonzentrator löpp aber ich befürchte das reicht nicht.... Mein O² Reaktor ist kaput und ich kann auch im mom nix daran machen..

Druchflussmenge 5m³/h vom Brunnen.

Für jede Idee binn ich euch dankbar ...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Cloud (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hallo,
ich nutze auch Brunnenwasser. Ich lasse das Wasser beim Befüllen immer in einem scharfen Strahl dicht über der Wasserlinie  einlaufen (eher einschiessen). Dabei entsteht eine Art Venturi-Effekt. Luft wir mit eingesaugt und feinst verperlt. Zudem läuft bei mir ständig eine kräftige Luftpumpe mit Ausströmern im Filter. Dies ist besonders in der Nacht wichtig - aber das weisst Du wohl.....Ich habe keine Probleme mit einem niedrigen Sauerstoffgehalt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*



Cloud schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich nutze auch Brunnenwasser. Ich lasse das Wasser beim Befüllen immer in einem scharfen Strahl dicht über der Wasserlinie  einlaufen (eher einschiessen). Dabei entsteht eine Art Venturi-Effekt. Luft wir mit eingesaugt und feinst verperlt.


Genau, 
das langt locker.
Du wirst ja nicht 90% des Wassers tauschen, oder?
Im nicht mit Fischen überbesetzten Teich gibt es praktisch NIE einen Sauerstoffmangel;
wenn du trotzdem nur so geringe Sauerstoffwerte in deiner Kloake hast,
dann liegt das höchstwahrscheinlich dran,
dass das eben doch eine ist:
Da atmen zu viele Lebewesen und das müssen keineswegs nur Fische sein!
Insbesondere Fäulnisprozessen binden große Sauerstoffmengen
und wenn deine Sprudelpumpe den Schlamm aufwirbelt,
bewirkt die glatt das Gegenteil von dem,
wofür du die gedacht hattest.


----------



## Flash (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Da ich einiges an medis im Teich habe liegt das Problem eher daran!

Und eins kann ich euch versichern .. mein Wasser ist mit sicherheit keine Kloake!
Glas klar bis auf den Grund .. 

Die Frage war eher wie ich mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser bekomme...
Leider mußte ich in den letzten wochen schon mehrere große wasserwechsel machen.

Na ja danke für die Antworten...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Eine leichte stetige Wellenbewegung bringt am ehesten
Sauerstoff ins Wasser, dabei wird das CO2 ausgetrieben,

Gruß
Andy


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Selten aber doch: 
Die GLASKLARE Kloake! 
(Superfilter sei Dank!)
Die Klarheit sagt eben wenig über die Eignung zum Leben aus.
... oder wieso wechselst du´s denn, wenn die Wasserqualität so super ist?
An Sauerstoff im Wasser ändert das direkt sicher nichts.

Fakt ist, dass Sauerstoff sehr leicht in Wasser löslich ist (im Gegensatz zu CO2!),
an dem nur massive Abweichungen von einem einigermaßen naturnahen Zustand etwas ändern können.
Hast du eine Vorstellung, was in deinem Filter passiert,
in den Ausscheidungsprodukte von deinen medis mit sauerstoffarmem Wasser gespült werden?
Nur Partikel abzuseihen ist da definitiv zuwenig!
Die Bakterien holen sich den Sauerstoff aus bereits oxidierten Abbauprodukten
und machen den biologischen Abbau damit wieder rückgängig,
was unangenehmerweise relativ ungefährliches Nitrat in hochgiftiges Nitrit umwandelt.
Sehen tut man das nicht - gibt´s auch im glasklaren Wasser, 
sehr schlecht für Fische ist es trotzdem.
Offenbar ist das kein Teich sondern eher die gartenzierende Abart einer Fischkonserve, 
in die du da die medis reingeschlichtet hast!

P.S.: Ich hab bisher weder den Sauerstoffgehalt gemessen, 
noch JEMALS bei meinem Teich einen Wasserwechsel vorgenommen:
Bei 250 m³ wäre mir das auch zu lästig!


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hallo Peter,

Du möchtest wissen, warum Thomas das Wasser wechselt?

Bitteschön: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28814

Und dann in die Ecke und schämen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hi Blumenelse!
Muss ich wirklich ALLE* Beiträge eines Fragestellers, 
die der JEMALS verfasst hat,
gelesen haben,
um auf eine Frage zu anworten?
Muss ich in den Forenregeln überlesen haben!

In meiner Naivität bin ich einfach davon ausgegangen,
dass in einer Fragestellung alle relevanten Fakten auf den Tisch gekommen sind;
insofern tu ich mir mit dem Schämen eher schwer. 

*) hier 299 Beiträge


----------



## sternhausen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hi zusammen
 Ich kann euch versichern, es sind nicht alle Österreicher so 

....sorry, aber das musste sein.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*



> Muss ich wirklich ALLE* Beiträge eines Fragestellers,
> die der JEMALS verfasst hat,
> gelesen haben,
> um auf eine Frage zu anworten?



Genau das sollte man tun, ebenso das Profil und was
es sonst noch an Infos gibt.

Umso besser kann man antworten und muß nicht
jeglichen "Wiener Charme" vermissen lassen wenn
man jemanden der eh schon vor Verzweiflung am
Boden liegt so an den Karren fährt. Da hilft dann
nicht mal mehr schämen und entschuldigen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Flash (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Lieber Peter,

was für eine Laus ist dir eigentlich über die Leber gelaufen ?

Warum bist du eigentlich so anfeindent ?

Na ja jedem das seine....

Und eigentlich hast du ja recht, die gestellte Frage war ja nur wie man Sauerstoffarmes Brunnenwasser mit mehr Sauerstoff anreichern kann....und nicht welche Ausweirkungen Medis auf die Teichbiologie und die damit verbundenen negativen Ergebnisse in der Teich ökologie.
Ich hoffe, das du nicht auch mal in eine solche missliche Lage gerätst in der ich mich momentan befinde, dann würdest du auch nach jedem Strohhalm greifen.

So das reicht!
Das entwickelt sich nicht so wie ich mir das erhofft hatte. Das ist nicht der Ort wo Schlachten geschlagen werden, das habe ich zuhause schon.

*XXXXXXX Ich bitte einen Mod das Thema zu schließen XXXXXXXXX*

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Majaberlin (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hallo Thomas, ich kann deinen Frust und den Ärger über den Beitrag vom schwarzen Peter gut verstehen! Ich finde das ebenso unpassend und überflüssig.
Da das aber nur *einer* von ganz vielen Usern ist (hast du ja in deinem anderen thread über die Schwarzfleckenkrankheit gemerkt, dass die meisten eigentlich eher nett sind ), hoffe ich doch, dass du das einfach ignorieren kannst.
Ich habe auch Brunnenwasser, aber wieviel Sauerstoff da drin ist , hab ich mir noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht, aber ich hab ja auch keine Fische und schon sowieso keine Kois, da ist das vielleicht auch zweitrangig.
Ich drück dir jedenfalls mit all den anderen Usern hier zusammen die Daumen, dass dieser Supergau bald ein Ende hat!


----------



## sternhausen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hallo Thomas

...lass dich nicht von einzelnen zermürben.
Es gibt Menschen auf der Welt, die sollte man einfach ignorieren.:smoki
Lass uns einfach mit deinem Thema weitermachen.
Belüftest du deinen Teich oder Filter zusätzlich?

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Christine (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

_Hallo Ihr,

Thomas hat mich gebeten, diesen Thread zu schließen. Ich warte damit noch in der Hoffnung, dass eine sinnvolle Diskussion entsteht. OT-Beiträge werde ich löschen!

Also - wie kriegt Thomas kurzfristig mehr Sauerstoff in sein Brunnenwasser?

Freundiche Grüße
Christine
Mod-Team_


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

_<...wegen OT gelöscht...>_

Bin mit Thomas per PN in kontakt.
Wasser läuft eh über 3 Kaskaden, 2 Koiflow 100 sind am
laufen und ein Sauerstoffkonzentrator. Zusätzlich ein
Rieslabschäumer mit 10m³/h.

Es geht also nicht darum den Teich zu belüften, sondern
die Sauerstoffkonzentration im Nachfüllwasser zu erhöhn.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Regs (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Guten Morgen Thomas,

ich würde versuchen, das Problem technisch zu lösen: http://estore.die-teichreiniger.de/...ps/diet15/Categories/Teichbeluftung/Ausstomer - nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## sternhausen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hi Andy, hi Thomas



> Wasser läuft eh über 3 Kaskaden, 2 Koiflow 100 sind am
> laufen und ein Sauerstoffkonzentrator. Zusätzlich ein
> Rieslabschäumer mit 10m³/h.



...bei dieser guten Zusammenstellung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es notwendig ist beim Brunnenwasser welches nachgefüllt wird noch extra etwas zum Erhöhen des Sauerstoffgehaltes zu machen.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## jochen (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hallo,

ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben...

Sauerstoff bekommt man am besten bzw. leichtesten durch Bewegung der Wasseroberfäche (eben Wellen) in das Wasser.

Den Filter wenn vorhanden, so stellen das der Einlauf die Wasseroberfläche bewegt.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## CoolNiro (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

[OT]  Steht schon in Beitrag #5[/OT]


----------



## Flash (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten.

Ich wieß, das es viele nette nund kompetente User in diesem Forum gibt.
Deshalb bin ich auch schon lange treues Mitglied dieser Gemainschaft.

Ich denke mit den von euch gepoasteten Vorschlägen und dem was ich eh schon mache, ist das Mass der Dinge ausgeschöpft.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schaffi (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Vielleicht hab ich ja nen Denkfehler aber ist es nicht möglich das Brunnenwasser erst noch durch ein Faß mit Lüftersteinen laufen zu lassen? 

Gruß 
Stefan


----------



## nik (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht ist eine grundsätzlichere Betrachtung sinnvoller. Normalerweise sollte die Zugabe des Brunnenwassers den O2-Gehalt angesichts deiner Kaskaden, etc.nicht so herunter ziehen. Das sieht eher nach einer außerordentlichen Sauerstoffzehrung aus. Ich würde mal nach übermäßigem organischem Eintrag bzw. Abbau größerer Mengen organischer Stoffe suchen! Ich denke, in dem Bereich stimmt was nicht. Sorry, ich habe auch nicht die Zeit deine anderen Threads zu lesen, wie viele Pflanzen hast du? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Nik


----------



## nik (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Hallo Thomas,

habe nun doch deinen Schwarzfleckenthread gelesen. Das ist eine Katastrophe!
Zur Krankheit kann ich nichts sagen, würde bei einer allgemeinen Gefährdung, KHV ist eine, einen Schlussstrich ziehen. Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, ... 

Dein Auslandsaufenthalt ist natürlich ungünstig, trotzdem würde ich bei Gelegenheit nach der Sauerstoffzehrung suchen. Das halte ich nun für wichtiger als zuvor. 

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Flash (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoffgehalt im Brunnenwasser zu gering*

Nein, um eins klar zu stellen, normalerweise habe ich kein Sauerstoffproblem.

Da die Kiemen meiner Fische shehr angegriffen sind, wollte ich nur verhindern, das die Werte
runtergezogen werden, wenn ich mit Brunnenwasser einen Wasserwechsel machen muß.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

